# Melbourne-Sydney-Brisbane Bullet train



## Naked shorts (21 November 2008)

Bullet trains can now go 500km/h (actual average being 300km/h), why hasn't anyone built a train that goes the distance?

Some pros:
> No check in's
> People will be traveling from Sydney <> Brisbane/Gold Coast for a long time to come
> Oil will eventually run out (and go sky high in price)
> Stops could be in the middle of the cities
> Not weather dependent
> Cheaper maintenance
> It is a tried and tested technology that is in use in Japan, France, China, Germany etc etc
> Lower energy consumption 
> No need to take a 250 tonne hunk of poorly maintained, eventually failing aluminum up to 40,000 feet
> Commodity prices are coming down, so its a great time to buy 730km of steel
> Drivers don't need to be paid exhorbant wages, and they don't need to be trained for years before they can take the controls
> You would have the age old, greatly sought after "Toll Road" business


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (21 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

The bullet train would be a great asset for Australia. Just build it and forget the cost because the benefits will far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## chops_a_must (21 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> The bullet train would be a great asset for Australia. Just build it and forget the cost because the benefits will far outweigh the negatives.




Unfortunately, don't Qantas have a veto over anything like this in eastern states?

It would be great to have linked high speed rail between Melbourne - Sydney  - Brisbane.

Would be a great nation building project, that should have been done a long time ago.


----------



## Naked shorts (21 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



chops_a_must said:


> Unfortunately, don't Qantas have a veto over anything like this in eastern states?




Well now would be a good time to challenge that veto in public, who likes Qantas anymore, what with their, expensive service, crashing/blowing up planes and pissing off all their engineers.


----------



## Lantern (22 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Great idea now if only the pollies had some vision and could think about something else other than getting back in to the trough.
Guess it will never happen.


----------



## mayk (22 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Distance my friends is a killer. The bullet train cost less than the track it is supposed to run on. Which is really expensive to build and maintain. 

Great idea nevertheless and should be explored further, at least between nearby cities like Ballarat,Melbourne,Geelong.


----------



## hotbmw (22 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

great idea. would be of better use than this new NDN broadband network.

i wonder what it would cost?


----------



## numbercruncher (22 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Great idea ! Infrastructure projects will be a part of this coming great Recession .... would employ thousands !


----------



## hotbmw (22 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

qantas could asked to come on board with a 25% stake in the project.


----------



## James_Grenfell (22 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Actually that would be a great idea - the sooner you get out of Brisbane the better!!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

It's an entirely sensible, rational thing to build that would benefit Australia in the long term despite the short term costs. 

It's in the same category as anything that moves us away from oil - good in the long term but it will face massive resistance from everyone from conservationists to economists and thus won't get any real support until the need is blatantly obvious. And then it will cost many times as much to build and we won't have the money.


----------



## Naked shorts (23 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



hotbmw said:


> qantas could asked to come on board with a 25% stake in the project.




That would be after they finish spewing and realizing its their only choice


----------



## drsmith (23 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Is the population density along the eastern seaboard (current or projected) sufficient for such a project to be economically worthwhile ?


----------



## marklar (23 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



drsmith said:


> Is the population density along the eastern seaboard (current or projected) sufficient for such a project to be economically worthwhile ?




And there's the rub; to make it economically viable it would need to make several stops along the way (Albury, Gold Coast, Canberra, maybe Newcastle and/or Woollongong) which would probably make it too slow.

m.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 November 2008)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Melbourne <> Sydney makes more sense than Sydney <> Brisbane, logistically 
and financially easier to do to....4 stops Goulburn-Canberra-Albury-Seymour.

I remember reading somewhere that Mel - Syd was one of the top ten busiest 
air routes in the world...ah Wiki says its Number 4 with Syd - Bris at Number 11.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_busiest_passenger_air_routes


----------



## Logique (10 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Latest: a sexy looking design, but at 400 km/hr you wouldn't catch me lounging around un-seatbelted like in the picture.
http://www.news.com.au/travel/austr...oming-down-under/story-e6frfq89-1226072336508
From Sydney to Melbourne in three hours on 400km/h Australian High Speed Vehicle 
By Kate Schneider 
From: news.com.au 
June 10, 2011

"...TRAVELLERS may soon be speeding between Australian landmarks at up to 400km/h if a company's bullet train design takes off. 
Designer Hassall has released concept images for a high-speed Australian train called the Australian High Speed Vehicle (A-HSV).........The design was inspired by the 1960s HK Monaro car, well-known for its speed.
'Inspired by the brut lines of the iconic Australian speed machine the 1960s HK Monaro, Hassell has designed the A-HSV to be responsive to the Australian context...'”


----------



## Logique (10 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Here is the picture from the article referenced in post above. Very groovy way to travel, not a seatbelt or a hand rail in sight, but all the same. 

400 km/hr - it'll frighten the living suitcase out of the cows. Like it's not enough they have to deal with UFOs and aliens trying to turn them inside-out.


----------



## Glen48 (10 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

China's high speed trains are taking passengers off the planes as there is no check in's travel to and from air ports and quicker to reach the destinations, trouble is the Fed will be involved and have to make it run passed Adelaide to keep some independent happy.
Have numerous studies and wait until the polls show it's a winner.


----------



## matty77 (10 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



Sorry, just to clarify will that train be slower or faster than the NBN? 

You know as well as me, if its makes sense then the government wont do it.


----------



## tothemax6 (14 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



Logique said:


> Latest: a sexy looking design, but at 400 km/hr you wouldn't catch me lounging around un-seatbelted like in the picture.



At 400km/r even a racing harness wouldn't make a difference


----------



## sptrawler (15 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

YOUR GETTING AN N.B.N JUST SHUT UP. WHY AREN'T YOU LISTENING.

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU. WHY WON'T YOU SHUT UP AND DO AS YOU ARE TOLD, JEEZ
FOOOOOCCC GOING THERE, LOOK IT UP ON YOU HIGH SPEED CONNECTION. GET WITH IT, YOUR GOING TO PAY FOR IT ANYWAY, YOU MAY AS WELL USE IT.
GOOGLE IT, SAVE A FORTUNE, STREET VIEW. NO HOTEL COSTS. LOL.LOL


----------



## drsmith (15 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



Logique said:


> Here is the picture from the article referenced in post above. Very groovy way to travel, not a seatbelt or a hand rail in sight, but all the same.
> 
> 400 km/hr - it'll frighten the living suitcase out of the cows. Like it's not enough they have to deal with UFOs and aliens trying to turn them inside-out.



How much will a ticket cost if there's that much space between the passengers as indicated in the render ?


----------



## matty77 (15 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



sptrawler said:


> YOUR GETTING AN N.B.N JUST SHUT UP. WHY AREN'T YOU LISTENING.
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU. WHY WON'T YOU SHUT UP AND DO AS YOU ARE TOLD, JEEZ
> FOOOOOCCC GOING THERE, LOOK IT UP ON YOU HIGH SPEED CONNECTION. GET WITH IT, YOUR GOING TO PAY FOR IT ANYWAY, YOU MAY AS WELL USE IT.
> GOOGLE IT, SAVE A FORTUNE, STREET VIEW. NO HOTEL COSTS. LOL.LOL




Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## trainspotter (15 June 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

It's definitley on the Guvmints radar.



> The study by the Department of Infrastructure and Transport will draw on international experience, public and private sector expertise, growth forecasts and other contemporary data. The initial focus, to be completed by July 2011, will be to identify requirements for a viable HSR network, including consideration of route and station options and costing.




http://www.infrastructure.gov.au/rail/trains/high_speed/index.aspx

*Moving forward with high speed rail*

The Hon Anthony Albanese MP
The Minister for Infrastructure, Transport
Regional Development and Local Government

http://www.anthonyalbanese.com.au/file.php?file=/news/AALFLUGKCFUUYSEEEYTEZGAA/index.html


----------



## Calliope (1 July 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

The Beijing to Shanghai fast speed train covers the 1318km in four and a half hours, a trip that takes six hours door to door by air on a good day.

But the economics of a line that carves through provinces that mint 40% of China's GDP and connects cities of more than 80 million people is vastly different from connecting a few million in Australia.

Besides, Bob Brown's trains would have to stop every time the sun went behind a cloud.


----------



## Julia (1 July 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



Calliope said:


> Besides, Bob Brown's trains would have to stop every time the sun went behind a cloud.
> ]


----------



## Tanaka (1 July 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

I used to use the bullet train everyday to get to work in Japan. Cost my company a fortune as it’s about the same price to fly a low cost airline. But as stated the advantage of not having to wait at a check out and having it stop in the middle of a CBD is very time effective. Something you need to bear in mind is the cost, Japans bullet train is built on 5 meter high concrete slabs, this stops people and animals getting onto it but is also stops warping of tracks during earth movement and temperature change. Building such a raised concrete structure from Melbourne to Sydney would make the NBN look like small change.


----------



## tigerboi (1 July 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

i love this one!


Naked shorts said:


> > Drivers don't need to be paid exhorbant wages, and they don't need to be trained for years before they can take the controls




what would be a "reasonable" wage to drive a 500 kmh missile? id want $120,000 take home

how long would you like the driver trained?

who would you want driving this missile? a professional with many years experience or some newb with no experience.
i see it in my industry regulary "here is your b/double licence learn yourself" result plenty are dead.

naked ol mayte you dont want to be scabbing on wages when you are hurtling down the coast at 500kmh...not a newbie job...tb


----------



## disarray (1 July 2011)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



			
				tigerboi said:
			
		

> who would you want driving this missile?




a computer

or ...


----------



## drsmith (14 July 2016)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

Today's effort is Melb to Syd but it may as well be stationed with the above.



> Transport experts have dismissed the latest plan to build a fast rail system between Melbourne and Sydney as a potential "financial trainwreck" that fails the economics test because of high costs.
> 
> The plan from Consolidated Land and Rail Australia would be funded by speculative land deals aimed at turning rural land worth $1.2 billion into residential lots worth $180 billion.
> 
> ...




http://www.afr.com/business/transpo...st-rail-smart-cities-corridor-20160714-gq5q1w


----------



## sptrawler (14 July 2016)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



drsmith said:


> Today's effort is Melb to Syd but it may as well be stationed with the above.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.afr.com/business/transpo...st-rail-smart-cities-corridor-20160714-gq5q1w




It smells like another private/public joint venture, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is prime for suckers.
Somewhat like Connect East and River City Motorway, what a joke.


----------



## Bill M (15 July 2016)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*

I have been hearing about these projects for the last 50 years of my life and it isn't going to happen. It's a pity really as we really need it. I do the Sydney to Brisbane run about 10 times a year, we still do not have a dual carriageway all the way up. If it takes them 5 years to build just 30 kilometers of decent road what chance have we got in getting a bullet train?

The 2/3rd s of the road that is finished is good, the rest is one lane each way with heavy traffic and roadworks. There is at least 100 kilometers of roadworks.....speed varies from 40 KPH to 80 KPH and it still takes as long to get to Brissy as it did 30 years ago. 

They only just now after 27 years since the Kempsey Bus Crash Disaster opened the dual carriageway to bypass that area. This is what the coroner had to say at the time:

---
The coroner (Kevin Waller) endorsed the recommendation he made following the Grafton bus crash two months earlier, that the Pacific Highway be upgraded to dual carriageway between Newcastle and the Queensland border.[1]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kempsey_bus_crash

---

Progress in Australian infrastructure is very slow no matter who says, recommends or promises what. 27 years later and still waiting.

A bullet train would definitely be a better way to go but GEEEEEEZ they can't even fix the potholes in our suburbs let alone build a project on such a grand scale. I guess it all comes down to $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and the inability of the Governments to get their acts together.


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 July 2016)

*Re: Brisbane <> Sydney Bullet train*



Bill M said:


> Progress in Australian infrastructure is very slow no matter who says, recommends or promises what. 27 years later and still waiting.



In Queensland, the infrastructure builds are mainly in Brisbane while 'country' local governments do what they can with rates monies. The populations are comparatively too small and distant for any infrastructure needs outside Brisbane.


----------

